# Do EMTs Retire?



## MMiz (Apr 16, 2005)

Another thread I just posted got me thinking about this one.

What happens when you're 60 years old?  Working in private EMS, I can't imagine these people have enough personal money to retire by then.  And I haven't seen a single old person working in EMS, and I don't know any medics with grown children.

Is EMS alone a long-term career?  I understand the fire service, and you can definitely retire, but what about EMS?


----------



## BloodNGlory02 (Apr 16, 2005)

Granted we're volunteer, but one of our guys is 60 something and still runs about 10 calls a week. He's a vital part of our day rescue crew. Not sure when he's going to hang it up as he's still able to do the job, but we had one guy request "honorable member status" about 2 months ago.


----------



## TTLWHKR (Apr 16, 2005)

We had a man on our volunteer crew that first began to 'drive' the ambulance when it was a Packard Henney... in 1934

Can tell stories of accidents in the 30's -80's as if it were yesterday. He was a first aider, a ARC attendant, a PA Amb Attendant, one of the first EMT's, an EMT-II, an EMT-Mast; and finally retired to driving again. Wanted to drive once more before he stopped for good, but he wanted to do it when he turned 90. And he did. When he returned, he turned in his original white coveralls with maroon trim that he'd worn and kept in perfect condition for 60 years. He was either a driver or an attendant for 70 years! 

I hope I have the ability to go half as long as he did. Why retire if you love what you do?

The commonwealth recognized him as the oldest certified driver of an ambulance in the states history. And really they had nothing negative to say since he marked his retirement w/ the 90th Birthday ambulance run.


----------



## Jon (Apr 16, 2005)

At my one squad, we have a very nice young gentleman who comes into the station to BS with the on-duty crews, drink coffee, etc. Our company is 53 years old, and he's been around since almost the begining. He left highschool to fight is WWII, so that makes him about 80 years old. He doesn't really run with us, but he is a life member, and has some GREAT war stories.

Jon


----------



## Jon (Apr 16, 2005)

as for the initial question - I know of 50 and 60 year olds who have been EMTs off and on for 20 years, and do it "a little" now and then.

The reason I'm going for my RN is that there is no real advancement or long-term outlook as a field privider. You either go managment or stay in the field for 30 years (I've seen some of those guys - Philly's biggeist burnouts)

I can't imagine working priviate transport for 20 years. A city or town job with good benifits and a strong pension, maybe, but not for a private company.

Jon


----------



## emtbuff (Apr 16, 2005)

What happens when you get some one in their 60s running with your squad?  Well if you have the person that we have on our squad you would hope that they get off soon.  As they seem to be a danger to both the squad and to the pt.  
Well for me I see myself staying in EMS for a while since I started young but Iif I ever get to the point that I can't stay I would say I would have to hang it up and look for a desk job.


----------



## PArescueEMT (Apr 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MedicStudentJon_@Apr 16 2005, 12:05 PM
> * I can't imagine working priviate transport for 20 years. A city or town job with good benifits and a strong pension, maybe, but not for a private company. *


 i am having trouble believing that one... If you got in at AMR, and were given a slot doing 9-1-1, i think you would stay.


----------



## devist8me (Apr 17, 2005)

I've only known one person to retire and he was somewhat forced to.  He was 74 and always said they would have to force him to quit before he would.  He had beenin EMS in that particular county for 40+ years and loved it....plus he said it got him away from his nagging elderly wife LOL.  Anyway, he started developing Alzhiemers and making mistakes and management jumped in.  The Board of Directors hosted a retirement dinner for him though and it was real nice, although sad.

My husband plans on retiring from EMS.  He is at management level at his service and is happy where he is at.  The hospital we work for has a retirement package which is pretty good.  As for me....not sure.  Some days nursing school looks good but I'm afraid I'd miss EMS too much.

As for others, I work with some folks who say they plan on retiring from EMS.  They've been doing it for 20+ years.  Those are some of the most burned out people I know.  I can't imagine them lasting another 20 years.


----------



## Jon (Apr 17, 2005)

In PA, the DOH has minimum requirements that you have to sign off to be an EMT - you just "say" you can lift XX lbs, do yy, preform ZZ skill...

I've heard of certs getting yanked becuase folks cannot preform the tasks - like they go blind or throw their back out and cant lift ANYTHING.

If the 74 year old can still lift their end of the strecher, I don't care that they are 74.

Jon


----------



## devist8me (Apr 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MedicStudentJon_@Apr 17 2005, 12:52 PM
> * In PA, the DOH has minimum requirements that you have to sign off to be an EMT - you just "say" you can lift XX lbs, do yy, preform ZZ skill...
> 
> I've heard of certs getting yanked becuase folks cannot preform the tasks - like they go blind or throw their back out and cant lift ANYTHING.
> ...


 Getting absent minded and forgetting which way to drive to the hospital were some of his pitfalls....not so much the physical stuff.  However, important stuff!


----------



## CodeSurfer (Apr 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by devist8me_@Apr 17 2005, 01:35 PM
> * If the 74 year old can still lift their end of the strecher, I don't care that they are 74.
> *


 I couldn't agree more. If they are able to hold their own in the field who is anyone to tell them they cant.   B)


----------



## Firechic (Apr 19, 2005)

The medics I know that have been in EMS for quite some time have extremely bad backs - surgeries can't even help some of them and yet, they still continue to work.  Unfortunately, our patients seem to get bigger and heavier and this puts those guys in a lot of danger of becoming permanently disabled.
For myself, I don't plan on being in EMS to the point of retirement.


----------



## rescuecpt (Apr 20, 2005)

Re: Do EMTs Retire?

No, they just lose their patients.   :lol:  :lol:  :lol: 





(sorry, corny, I know, couldn't resist)


----------



## TTLWHKR (Apr 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rescuecpt_@Apr 20 2005, 09:32 AM
> * Re: Do EMTs Retire?
> 
> No, they just lose their patients.   :lol:  :lol:  :lol:
> ...


 <snicker>


----------



## MMiz (Apr 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rescuecpt_@Apr 20 2005, 09:32 AM
> * Re: Do EMTs Retire?
> 
> No, they just lose their patients.   :lol:  :lol:  :lol:
> ...


 I read this in my email yesterday, came to the forum, read it again, and couldnt figure it out.  I would have asked my roomate, but I was worried that it was "that" bad.  Finally, I got it, and it really was "that bad".

Good one.    B) 

<< I'm with stupid


----------



## MedicPrincess (Apr 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rescuecpt_@Apr 20 2005, 09:32 AM
> * Re: Do EMTs Retire?
> 
> No, they just lose their patients.   :lol:  :lol:  :lol:
> ...


  <_<   <_<  <_<  <_< 








Its okay, I, too, have been said I think I am funnier than I really am.


I crack myself up daily


----------



## rescuecpt (Apr 22, 2005)

I heard it as a corny doctor joke, but it just seemed to fit with EMTs as well.  

I had the whole corps laughing last night when I told my harrowing cardiac arrest tale from the other night and how the patient wasn't the only one who had to be extricated by the firefighters...   :wub:


----------

